

Show HN: Share your photos & videos privately with family - kdaigle
https://www.wesnaplove.com/

======
bramm
Since there seems to be no free version, or free trial, I think the site needs
some more information before sign up.

How are the backups performed? What does the interface look like on phone,
desktop?

Looks great though.

